# New addition to Sea Tow Galveston fleet



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

1994 Boston Whales 25ft Guardian. 
She's pretty rough but going to get a complete overhaul.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I see Potential!!! Looks like a very solid boat!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

at one time this boat was used by the navy. hope we can move the console back a little. with twin 200's this boat will be a workhorse.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey, i know Dr. MO.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I used to see those cruising around Coraonado Island with bomb sniffing Porpoise. The SEALs would load the Porpoise on the boat in that cut out and move to check another ship. Very cool.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

nice find.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw one like that on Rosecrans Blvd one night, maybe.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> hey, i know Dr. MO.


What was his first name


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know zip about boats, but are two-200's on a boat of that size legal?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

spike404 said:


> I know zip about boats, but are two-200's on a boat of that size legal?


They are rated for over that. Even the newer value engineered 25 footer is rated twin 225's.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

That thing looks mean!


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Defense Reutilization Management Office
love their auctions.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

BBYC said:


> Defense Reutilization Management Office
> love their auctions.


I have been wondering what that acronym stood for. I bought the boat from an individual. Thanks.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

redexpress said:


> I saw one like that on Rosecrans Blvd one night, maybe.


 ??


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is funny!!!! _SS Eddie_


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Stripped and getting ready for glass repair.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

awesome would like pics of overhaul.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Are you going to leave the diver door in the side?

kewl looking boat, I like the flat black... But I guess you will repaint it hi-vis yellow?


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I got dibs on the trim tabs...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

That boat is perfect!
If nobody is broke down, capt Dilley can pull a shrimp net with it.
That's mu boat.
Hah


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

I worked off these Whalers in the USAF They are great handling and rough water boats on the port side was a (for lack off better words) A pole with a small retrival winch to recover divers and so on. Ill see if I can scan and send some pics of the boat in operation And before anyone say's or asked the question yes the Airforce has divers and boats! I was one of them! 67 ARRS RAF Woodbridge UK Pararescue "PJ" SSgt (RET)


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

divesup said:


> I worked off these Whalers in the USAF They are great handling and rough water boats on the port side was a (for lack off better words) A pole with a small retrival winch to recover divers and so on. Ill see if I can scan and send some pics of the boat in operation And before anyone say's or asked the question yes the Airforce has divers and boats! I was one of them! 67 ARRS RAF Woodbridge UK Pararescue "PJ" SSgt (RET)


Please do. I would love to see the pictures. I am not sure where my boat came from, but it did have the gun mount up front and there is a cool video of these in action.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

farmer what are you smoking in those cigars! lol dive door will be kept in place. joe orlando is doing all the glass work. 50 cal will be mounted for duck season.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Turned onto 270 behind you Monday afternoon. Kewl boat. But --- does need a little work.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hooked said:


> Turned onto 270 behind you Monday afternoon. Kewl boat. But --- does need a little work.


I bought the boat for $1500 and for what we are doing with it, looks aren't everything. The structure it still good and supposedly these things are pretty tough. We'll see and Joe Orlando has his hands on it now so I think people will be surprised.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome find Capt.!! Boston Whaler Commercial division boats are made to last,for what you paid,its a steal! would love to see your re-fit.

Best,
RL


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*25 footer*



Pocketfisherman said:


> They are rated for over that. Even the newer value engineered 25 footer is rated twin 225's.


25 Guardians are rated for 300 HP, the same as the recreational hull pre- 1992. Nothing wrong with twin 200's on that boat I know of several that have them and handle it well. Gater


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

gater said:


> 25 Guardians are rated for 300 HP, the same as the recreational hull pre- 1992. Nothing wrong with twin 200's on that boat I know of several that have them and handle it well. Gater


I didn't know it was only 300HP, but I think it will be ok because of the weight rating. I believe the 1994 Yamaha 200's only weigh 417lbs each and the weight rating is 970lbs.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like that boat was made for picking up guys were people thought they wouldn't or couldn't be.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

All the glass work is finished. ready for priming and paint. Joe Orlando is great with glasswork. I can't believe how solid the bow of this boat is now.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

keep the picks coming, i am a huge whaler fan!!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Joe is the best at fiberglass and mainly whalers. I will be over next week to check it out.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

chuck plz do and be ready to help sand and prime!! now the real work begins!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Dive door is assembled. A few more days of prep and hopefully a few nice days we will get the paint on. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

What's her name gonna be? BRUISER? lol. Looks like a battleship.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

how about "The Little Boat That Could"

a


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

this is gonna be a great thread.
keep the pics comin'!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wait till we mount the 50cal. back in the front! lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> wait till we mount the 50cal. back in the front! lol


I think the Coasties are all using 7.62's these days. At least I'm pretty sure that was what was on the front of the RIB that stopped me last time.. Looked like 1 on the front one on the back on 180deg turrets...

a


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

killer project


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> killer project


yup, I just hope the only view of the aft is from 2Cool!...

a


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> I think the Coasties are all using 7.62's these days. At least I'm pretty sure that was what was on the front of the RIB that stopped me last time.. Looked like 1 on the front one on the back on 180deg turrets...
> 
> a


That was a 50 cal on front of the skiff with the twin 130 Honda 4 strokes that re-directed us back out of the Sabine River last Saturday. The big boy on that gun was full helmet, goggles, & dam serious. I wasn't even thinking about asking what was in that big cargo ship they were escorting. I was followed back down the ICW until I cut back into the bay.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*matagorda*

Have you added a boat in matagorda or freeport yet.I know when i signed up this year you were working on it.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

MOCITY1 said:


> Have you added a boat in matagorda or freeport yet.I know when i signed up this year you were working on it.


I have been waiting patiently as well. When we get this boat finished and another we are working on we are going to make a decision wether to move a few boats there.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Got the motors painted and rebuilt. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Front deck felt a little soft so we pulled it and found this. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Got Joe Orlando to fix it up. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

drill a 1/2" hole in the transom about an inch up from the center keel line and jack the tongue up high

may be water between the hull and inner hull


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> drill a 1/2" hole in the transom about an inch up from the center keel line and jack the tongue up high
> 
> may be water between the hull and inner hull


Thanks for the tip. I believe Joe Orlando may have done something similar, but I will definitely check.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Old Whalers never die, just repower 'em.*


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

First coat of Awlgrip primer. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looking good , 


they are deff not the smoothest ride , but i wouldn't be in anything else when the going gets rough


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking real good so far. Joe is, without a doubt, the man when it comes to Whalers.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

First coat of yellow. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

now that's the proper color to paint a boat!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you say "Banana Boat", sweet looking so far!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool boat it looks good just the way it is its got character, add motor and go.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

saweet..

a


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> Looking real good so far. Joe is, without a doubt, the man when it comes to Whalers.


x2....and not only Whalers.. Joe is a true "Fiberglas Artist"...(and..unless times have changed...that 'office staff' of his is pretty easy on the eyes.)


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, need an update Capt. Billy.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

gettin' there....


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is picture of the aluminum back from powder coating. We are waiting for one more coat of paint then start putting her together. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Capt. Billy, that is one gorgeous Guardian you have there. Its nice to see a fine Whaler resurrected from the ashes and restored to better than its former glory. Keep up the good work and looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally finished painting. A few touch ups and start putting her back together. 
Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if you can't see us coming your blind!!!! lol


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking good! I saw yall in the 22 cat at the Sea Isle marina during the tournament. Did someone have trouble or were you just visiting?

Tight Lines


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

we had to tow one of the tournament guys in from the icw.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

What a cool looking boat. You did good!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

My eyes have to adjust just seeing that bright yellow!
Looks like a sick towing vessel


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

You may be on to something. I really like the color. Paint the whole fleet the same. _There will never be any doubt who is coming to save the day._

*Who you gonna call?*

BANANA BOAT

All you need is a theme song like.......


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Nice, I look forward to seeing you tow other boats in (knock on wood/fiberglass)..

a


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Graphics are on.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's turning out really nice, Billy.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow! that is one good looking BRIGHT boat.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great! I always liked the yellow and black scheme. Great racing colors or towing..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks really nice. Hope to see it on the water soon........hopefully not during a service call.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye looking for your updates. Looks sweeet!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like you still have a little painting to do under the hull? Other than that, beautiful rig!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

shallow we are going to leave it like that, way too much yellow! lol not. we are bottom painting it black.


----------



## sfef84 (Sep 17, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> I used to see those cruising around Coraonado Island with bomb sniffing Porpoise. The SEALs would load the Porpoise on the boat in that cut out and move to check another ship. Very cool.


You from SD? Grew up in Coronado.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

man I'm loving this build wanna sell it? lol


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

BRING IT OVER...we overhaul......... d law


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Awsome job! I will need to cancel BoatUS!


----------

